# Any spare parts?



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

I have just moved from New York City to Pittsburgh. Before the move, I was planning to quit this hobby due to my financial situation. But now, I am changing my mind. Anyways, I am planning to start a low tech 10 gallon tank. I am wondering if any of you friendly neighbors have some spares that you can sell to me for cheap. I am looking for a 10 gallon tank, incandescent hood, hob filter, heater and some plants. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Heya,

We have the plants for sure  I have an empty 10 gallon, but no hood, filter, etc.

Honestly, you can get a 10 gallon with everything you are looking for at one of the Big Box Petstores for $40-50, all-inclusive. That may be the easiest bet.

Check out our next meeting 1 week from today if you have a chance!


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, hooha! I went to the petsmart in west mifflin today and bought a 10g tank + hood for 30 dollars. Anyways, are you familiar with that store? I took a quick look at the fish and they seems healthier than I expected.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I haven't been to that one, but surprisingly a lot of the PetSmarts have decent quality fish. The PetCo in my area was horrible for a couple of years with lots of problems, but the last couple of times I hadn't see the ich and dying fish I had seen before.

If you're interested check out the GPASI (local fish club) and the PAPAS meetings some time. I'ts free to check out, so it should fit in your budget  There is also a big auction for GPASI coming up this month, there's sure to be some really good deals for fish. The plants I'd get from PAPAS 

PAPAS meeting: April 5 at 2pm
GPASI auction: April 19 at 12 noon
GPASI meeting: April 24 at 7:30 pm

I have some extra substrate stuff if you're interested that I can bring to the PAPAS meeting.


----------

